# Pant sizing?



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys I'm wondering what size pants I should get if i'm waist size about 28/29 in jeans (a bit tight) and i'm 5'8"
I wear my pants a bit baggy but not gangster baggy. Like tastefully baggy, if that's possible 

I've beaten up on my old pants so much that the tag tore off and I have no idea what size it was, so I figure i'd ask you guys what size I should be! Also, are there any differences in sizing between brands?


----------



## dertzi (Mar 24, 2012)

My current pants are XS and they are way too big on the waist.. I need a belt and what not to keep them on. My waist size is around 30/31. 

Few days ago I bought myself Burtons Poacher pants as XS - (I like the tastefully baggy style too!) - Well the XS was way too tight and definetly not baggy enough.

But I guess burtons XS would fit you fine though. I would reccommend going for S for more bagginess. 
Im 5'8" as well.

I've got the Burton Groucho jacket wich is really long - its loooooooong. IMHO it looks funny when you cant
see the crotch of your pants!

Here is a size chart for burton clothing:
Burton Size Chart


----------



## metoo (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 5-7 and usually wear 32" jeans, which have room around my waist but if they are a tighter fitting design, they tend to get a bit familiar with me since I'm a bit....em, I'll say muscular below the waist. Medium ski pants fit me well but could use a bit more room. Medium snowboard pants fit great. With both, I take over an inch off the waist with the velcro waist straps while my base layer shirt is tucked in. So if you have thin legs and flat but, you could probably do well with a small. If you can, hit a local store and try on a few.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

dertzi said:


> My current pants are XS and they are way too big on the waist.. I need a belt and what not to keep them on. My waist size is around 30/31.
> 
> Few days ago I bought myself Burtons Poacher pants as XS - (I like the tastefully baggy style too!) - Well the XS was way too tight and definetly not baggy enough.
> 
> ...


you fit into XS and you have a 30/31 waist? Are you serious? I hope the sizing isn't that different for snowboarding apparel and regular apparel!



metoo said:


> I'm a bit....em, I'll say muscular below the waist.



Yeah I was thinking about getting a medium. My lower body is pretty built from all the other sports I play, so probably getting a medium. Thanks man


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I wear 30/30 pants (32 for some jeans because everything is fucking skinny nowadays) and my snowboard pant size for a true fit is S. However, I always wear an M to have a little more room to layer and also because I don't want a fitted feel and look. *M for a 686 pant for me (for example) is just medium baggy but not ridiculous.* L is huge, jib kid Chris Bradshaw sized for sure. And M Nomis is pretty damned big, somewhere between an M and L 686.

It will depend on the brand. For you a 686 M would be right for you but if it's their "tailored" fit ( which I haven't tried) it won't be as baggy.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks, I was going to get some of the Burton pants or 686 pants anyways, and yeah, I also like having that extra bit of space, because I'm not tryna look like shaun white in his leopard skinny jeans! That was hideous.


----------

